# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Equipment and Water Quality >  Led lighting - Glue? Sticky tape?

## sara-86

I'm thinking about buying an interpet double multi coloured lighting system for my 64l tank.
I don't want to screw it on and I'm worried about glueing it incase I can't get it back off.
Is there an aquarium safe double sided tape I can use?

----------


## Gary R

Hi Sara and welcome to fish-keeping.com

Have you tried Self Adhesive Velcro Tape http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Self-Adhes...zNP56lHMX_yUhg

----------


## sara-86

Hi Gary, thank you 

I haven't tried it, I didn't want to order the lights until I knew there was an aquarium safe alternative to glue. 
So this will be ok to add to the hood, no adverse effects to the aquarium?

----------


## Gary R

no there should be no adverse effects to your aquarium

I used it a few years ago on a marine tank hood I had in the front room holding up some TMC Led lights ....you do need to make sure that you clean any area that you stick this to, or it will fall off.

What sort of tank do you have ? I know you say its a 64L

----------


## sara-86

It's a classica, it has an led strip built in but I feel the plants would benefit from a bit more light, plus my moonlight is one of those suction cup jobs that only hits one spot in the tank. I'd light a full strip. 
I'm changing it to a planted setup in a few days, my first time with this tank.

----------


## Gary R

not heard of that one can you point me to there web site ....

----------


## sara-86

It's a classica eco 60, you should be able to find it on Google know problem. 
I hadn't heard of it either, it was a 2foot jewel I had before. 
I got this one second hand from Gumtree, it was only the tank and the hood for sale

----------


## Gary R

yep just seen it .....the Velcro Tape should stick to that with no problem 

What fish do you have in there at the moment....

----------


## sara-86

I have a bit of a mix, 13 fish all together - I have a male betta, bumblebee platys, neons, rummy noses, electric blue rams, and a bulldog pleco. I also have a nerite snail, an elephant snail and some cherry shrimp.

----------


## Gary R

Hi sara

you have a good selection of fish there...I do like the ram Cichlids, when I had tropical I always had a few rams in my tank.

How did you get on with the Self Adhesive Velcro Tape ?

Sorry not been on over last couple of days .....its been a busy week

Regards

Gary

----------


## sara-86

Hi Gary 

I think my two rams are my favourite to watch. I had a big male before, it was because of him I got more.

The lights actually came with sticky pads after all that so I've used them. I did buy the a velcro strip off eBay, I'm going to keep a hold of it as i don't think the pads will last well.

Regards, Sara

----------


## Gary R

Well I think its time to post a couple of pictures on here of your tank for us to see  :Smile: 

And I hope adding your new lights make the tank brighter for you.

----------


## sara-86

Hey lights are great, plants are looking really healthy.

These are a couple of pictures not long after it was scaped

----------

*Gary R* (17-04-2016)

----------


## Gary R

That tank is looking great Sara ....well done to you and keep up the good work with it.

----------

*sara-86* (18-04-2016)

----------


## lost

Welcome sara to fish keeping have you thought of trim tape good stuff
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/29120...f14=122&ff19=0

----------

*Gary R* (19-04-2016), *sara-86* (18-04-2016)

----------

